# Where do you get your vac bags?



## Zwiefel (Apr 15, 2014)

I got a vp-112, and I'm thrilled with the performance--though I must say that liquids are trickier than I expected. However, I'm now in need of bags. I've been able to find 8X12 3mil bags for about $0.09 ea...which is a bit more than I expected, but not much. But I haven't had much luck finding other sizes for under $0.15-0.20 ea...which seems rather steep.

What are you guys paying and to whom?


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 15, 2014)

Have you tried Vacuum Sealers Unlimited? Their packages of 3mil bags look pretty inexpensive, and the people on Smoking Meat Forum love this vendor. Their 8x12 bags by the 1000 are a little over .05.

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/3-MIL-Chamber-Bags_c67.htm

karring


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks K! This is exactly what I've been trying to find.


----------



## lanel (Apr 15, 2014)

I've always used webstaurant or whatever web restaurant supply's website is.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 16, 2014)

Sweet! Just ordered a few thousand bags with an average price of $0.05!



lanel said:


> I've always used webstaurant or whatever web restaurant supply's website is.



I couldn't find bags here, just the vacs themselves.


----------



## lanel (Apr 17, 2014)

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/search/vac-bags.html


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 17, 2014)

lanel said:


> http://www.webstaurantstore.com/search/vac-bags.html



Thanks! appreciate the follow-up. It seems their search function isn't much better than the one here


----------



## daveb (Apr 17, 2014)

*ANY* search function is better than one here. :scratchhead: Plug in vacmaster bags and they have many, many, offerings. I thinks I'm going to start with this one. 

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/ary...ags-combination-pack-60-box/120VBM946300.html

They also offer a full range of parts/accessories for sealers as well as Cambro and Carlisle containers.

Still want to peruse the site K suggested for bags.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 17, 2014)

:detective:


daveb said:


> *ANY* search function is better than one here. :scratchhead: Plug in vacmaster bags and they have many, many, offerings. I thinks I'm going to start with this one.
> 
> http://www.webstaurantstore.com/ary...ags-combination-pack-60-box/120VBM946300.html
> 
> ...



That particular offering is about $.15/ea (maybe these are for the edge sealers?, it talks a lot about mesh)...the site K recommended ran right at $.05/ea. I got about 2,000 bags of different sizes for right at $100. Kinda bums me out though...I just got a delivery of 1000 bags for $90....ordered before I saw Karring's link. Oh well...live and learn...


----------

